# 125gal fish



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres some pictures of the fish in my 125 gallon tank. Tank is pretty boring as far as decor, just some driftwood thats about it. I put all the plants in my 180









*The Oscars* 
View attachment 83695


View attachment 83696


Long Tailed tiger oscar, forgot what there called though
View attachment 83697


*Male Convict* 
View attachment 83698


*id shark* 
View attachment 83699


*Redtail Cat* 
View attachment 83700


View attachment 83701


View attachment 83702


View attachment 83703


*Texas* 
View attachment 83704


View attachment 83705


*Red-eared slider* 
View attachment 83706


Enjoy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You just got to love the RTC. Definately one of the favorite fish that I have ever kept. Great looks and a matching personality. Yours is looking absolutey flawless. The other fish are looking great as well, but the RTC is the real eyecatcher in my opinion


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jan said:


> You just got to love the RTC. Definately one of the favorite fish that I have ever kept. Great looks and a matching personality. Yours is looking absolutey flawless. The other fish are looking great as well, but the RTC is the real eyecatcher in my opinion


Thanks man, but not flawless lol, one of his wiskers was bitten off along time ago and is now growing back, but its growing back crooked haha.

Heres a pic:

View attachment 83707


But ya they are a great fish, with lots of personality, just stupid POS has to grow so big









Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

man that rtc is cool...id love to set up a tank like that one day


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

freeekin sweet, veil tailed oscar i think ur looking for!

damn nice, have u got a full tank shot?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great look'n tank mauls, must have action non stop


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> great look'n tank mauls, must have action non stop


yea its preety non stop, theres always some battle going on between the oscars. and the redtail just owns the tank heh


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool Pics, the red ear turtle looks nice


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Cool Pics, the red ear turtle looks nice


thanks man..

Funny story about the turtle. I just happen to walk outside and my dog is going crazy over somethign. I walk up to it and this tiny turtle falls out, it was about the size of a half dollar. It was in bad shape, so i took care of it for a while, then said what the hell, i'll throw it in my tank. Bought a different light, and a dock for it, and its been doing awsome ever since. I've had it for a while now.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

nice fish!


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Ooh, nice fishes and tank! I agree with the rest, the RTC is nice.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mauls said:


> Cool Pics, the red ear turtle looks nice


thanks man..

Funny story about the turtle. I just happen to walk outside and my dog is going crazy over somethign. I walk up to it and this tiny turtle falls out, it was about the size of a half dollar. It was in bad shape, so i took care of it for a while, then said what the hell, i'll throw it in my tank. Bought a different light, and a dock for it, and its been doing awsome ever since. I've had it for a while now.
[/quote]

Do you happen to have pics of your largemouth bass in tanks Mauls.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Lookin' good mauls, I love the oscars and the texes!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

How big is your RTC now???
You've had him 7 months and about 7 days. I think you posted pics of him on the 23rd of May (I just went back and looked, but dont remember now).

Your tank looks great, except for the fact that your RTC prob the biggest in there


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Serygo said:


> How big is your RTC now???
> You've had him 7 months and about 7 days. I think you posted pics of him on the 23rd of May (I just went back and looked, but dont remember now).
> 
> Your tank looks great, except for the fact that your RTC prob the biggest in there


thanks man, actually that tank looks horrible, its almost bare cept for some small pieces of drift wood. I put in plants and rocks and they just get thrown around. I make my 180 the good lookin tank. 
The RTC is getting close to 2ft, i will get a pic prolly monday for ya


----------

